# [OT] Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Festplatten eines Herstellers

## ZX-81

Würde mich mal interessieren welche Festplatten bei Euch in letzter Zeit abgeraucht sind. 

Bei mir z.B. in letzter Zeit diese IDE Platten:

```
Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 60 GB 2002-10 nach 1,5 Jahren Dauerbetrieb im Server

Fujitsu MPG3409AT        40 GB 2001-05 nach 3 Jahren sehr sporadischer Benutzung

```

verschiedene "Todesstern"-Platten will ich gar nicht erwähnen  :Wink: 

Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit Samsung und vor allem WD-Platten gemacht.

----------

## Roller

Bei unseren Kunden sind vor allem die Maxtor-Platten kaputt gegangen. Gute Erfahrungen, auch bezüglich Lautstärke und Laufruhe habe ich auch mit Samsung-Platten gemacht.

----------

## Louisdor

In den letzten paar Jahren haben sich bei mir 4 IBMs verabschiedet. Keine unter drei Jahren alt.

Und neulich mal eine recht neue Samsung. Ein Jahr alt.

Habe aber alle auf Garantie ohne größeren Aufwand ersetzt bekommen.

Hat zwar immer bis zu drei Wochen gedauert, aber ok.

Gut, dass ich immer eine Sicherung der Daten hatte!  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## the-pugnacity

bisher hat es mir ne samsung nach 2 jahren und dann noch eine nach nem 1 jahr zerhauen. 

ansonsten hatte ich bisher nur ne kaputte IBM

----------

## Lenz

Ich glaub die Umfrage bringt's nicht so recht. Jeder hat mit anderen Festplatten schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Ich z.B. mit denen von IBM, einmal ließ sie sich nicht mehr Partitionieren, ein anderes mal gab sie seltsame Töne beim Booten von sich - beides mal wurden mir die Platten auch (nach vier Wochen :/) ausgetauscht.

----------

## EOF

Noch schlimmer bei der Umfrage ist, dass der relative Anteil von Platten eines bestimten Herstellers nicht einbezogen wird. Wenn alles Samsung hat, dann gehen auch nur solche Platten kaputt.

----------

## tgurr

Fujitsu MPG320AT war eine fehlerhafte Serie, die haben wir massenweise umtauschen müssen, zum Glück hat Fujitsu das auf Kulanz gemacht.

Ansonsten ist mir persönlich schon eine IBM Platte der "billigen" Serie abgeraucht und von Problemen mit Quantum/Maxtor hab ich auch zur genüge gehört.

Kaufe nur noch WD und in Einzelfällen Samsung, damit haben wir auch in der Firma bisher recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

----------

## slick

Blöde Frage zum Thema: Wie erkennt man die klassische bald abrauchende HD? Gibts das typische Anzeichen (ok, das rasseln dürfte so jedem bekannt sein)? Oder streikt der Rechner plötzlich beim booten? Verschwinden plötzlich Daten? Woran habt ihr denn erkannt das die HD im Eimer war?

----------

## mrsteven

@slick: Schau in deinen Logs nach irgendwelchen I/O-Errors von deiner Platte. Ansonsten:

```
emerge smartmontools

smartctl -H /dev/hda #oder wie deine Platte eben heißt
```

----------

## misterjack

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge smartmontools
> 
> ...

 

das bringts noch lange nich. man muss die platte schon genauer testen. platten die schon drohende datenverluste haben durch defekte sektoren und sowas liefern bei dem test immer noch "Passed" aus.

----------

## SinoTech

Also habe schon viel schlechtes über IBM gehört, aber kann das nicht verstehen. Hatte zwei HDD's von denen jeweils knapp 5 Jahre und nur Probleme damit.

Anders ist es mit Samsung. Abgeraucht ist mir diese zwar noch nicht, allerdings verträgt sie ich mit keiner anderen. Sobald ich ein zweites Laufwerk an den IDE Slot hänge bootet mein Rechner nicht mehr (Egal ob andere HDD oder CD-Rom)  :Sad: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## b3cks

Bei uns in der Firma sind im letzten halben Jahr drei Maxtor-Platten vollkommen abgeschmiert. Eine davon war gerade mal einen Monat alt. Dazu sei gesagt, dass die in ganz normalen Arbeitsplatz-Rechnern eingebaut waren und nicht unter volllast standen.

----------

## MatzeOne

Seagate-Platten hatte ich einige und alle sind sie kaputt.

Eine von drei Maxtor-Platten meinte nach einem Jahr kaputt gehen zu müssen und hat mein 240 GB Raid 0 mit ins Datennirvana genommen.

Dann hab ich noch ein Exemplar der IBM-Serie, die kurz nach der Garantiezeit draufgeht.

Da ich noch funktionierende Maxtor und IBM-Platten habe gebe ich meine Stimme Seagate.

Eine funktionierende Samsung-Platte habe ich auch noch.

----------

## Lenz

Wohin soll diese Diskussion führen? Also meine Maxtor dreht seit fast 3 Jahren bei beinahe 24/7/365 Betrieb ohne Mucken. Die Seagate sogar schon 5 Jahre - und geschont wurden die nicht. Pech kann man mit jedem Hersteller haben, denke ich.

Könnte mal jemand definieren, was ihr unter "abgeraucht" versteht? Also ich hatte zwar schon zweimal ein Defekt an einer IBM-Platte (die mir ausgetauscht wurde), die Daten waren dabei aber nicht in Gefahr, konnten problemlos gelesen werden. Wie äußert sich das denn genau, wenn eine Festplatte "abraucht"?

----------

## boris64

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Wie äußert sich das denn genau, wenn eine Festplatte "abraucht"?

 

Die Feuerwehr kommt uneingeladen ins Haus  :Razz: 

Nee, jetzt mal im Ernst.

Erst klackt/rasselt die Festplatte dauernd, dann gibts Datenverluste,

Fehler/Systemabstürze(Windows) bei Lesezugriffen, jede Menge

(sich wie von selbst vermehrende) fehlerhafte Cluster (konnte man früher toll bei MSScandisk beobachten)

und eines Tages kann von der Platte nichts mehr gelesen werden.

Bei der Auflistung von Verzeichnissen kann sein Chinesisch aufbessern, usw.

Wenn dann auch kein LowLevel-Format hilft, ist das für mich die Definition von "abgeraucht".

Sicherlich ist diese Umfrage nicht gerade repräsentativ (Gründe s.o.), jedoch gibt es 

diverse Festplattenhersteller, die nicht gerade für langlebige HDDs bekannt sind.

Persönliche Erfahrungen:

->Gut

-Western Digital

-Samsung

Böse:

-IBM (megaböse, im Freundeskreis sind da so 5-10 Platten "abgeraucht" *gg*,

keine mit einer längeren Laufzeit als 6 Monate bei normalem 6h/Tag-Betrieb,

da tröstet übrigens auch ein schneller und problemloser HDD-Austausch wenig)

-Maxtor (2xTod nach 2 Jahren)

----------

## misterjack

es geht nichts über eine gute kühlung.

IBM Festpallten rauchen mit Abstand am Häufigsten ab. Meine Maxtor (Sys-Platte vom Server) war mal kurz vor dem Tod (es kam zu Systemabstürzen und lustigen Geräuschen). Habe die dann angefangen zu kühlen und jetzt läuft die immer noch ohne Mucken 24/7. Das ist 3 Monate jetzt her  :Wink: 

Seit dem kühle ich absolut jede Festplatte.

----------

## tgurr

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Wohin soll diese Diskussion führen? Also meine Maxtor dreht seit fast 3 Jahren bei beinahe 24/7/365 Betrieb ohne Mucken. Die Seagate sogar schon 5 Jahre - und geschont wurden die nicht. Pech kann man mit jedem Hersteller haben, denke ich.

 

Seagate gibt ja jetzt auch 5 Jahre Garantie.  :Wink: 

Unter abgeraucht verstehe ich persönlich jede Art von defekt:

* Fehlerhafte Sektoren etc.

* SMART Fehler

* Datenverlust

* Funktion komplett eingestellt

* "klacken"

* defekte Elektronik

* wird nur noch sporadisch erkannt

* hat im BIOS auf einmal seltsame Namen

* wird im BIOS gar nicht mehr erkannt

----------

## ZX-81

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Wohin soll diese Diskussion führen?

 

Überraschenderweise finde ich meine subjektive Meinung durch andere subjektive Meinungen subjektiv bestätigt.  :Wink: 

Natürlich strotzt  die Umfrage nur so von Fehlerquellen, sie zeigt ja nur ein paar Fälle von Festplatten die vorzeitig gestorben sind. Keine Garantie dafür, dass Hersteller die in der Vergangenheit gut waren, jetzt nicht plötzlich hohe Ausfallraten haben. Vielleicht sollte man gerade unter diesem Aspekt Hitachi wählen.  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> * hat im BIOS auf einmal seltsame Namen

 

Daran hätte ich gar nicht mehr gedacht, obwohl ich auch das schon mehrfach hatte. Irgendwie ist das ja eigentlich merkwürdig, dass die Platte irgendwann mechanisch den Geist aufgeben muss ist eigentlich klar, warum das dann aber oft mit einem Verfall der Elektronik einhergeht, erschliesst sich mir nicht.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Also ich habe Jahrelang auf IBM Harddisks geschworen. Ich hatte nur die Dinger im Einsatz und nur ein einziges mal einen Crash. Die defekte HD wurde dann aber anstandslos ausgetauscht.

Allerdings sind mir in letzter Zeit - und vielen Leuten um mich herum - die unterschiedlichsten IBM HD's abgeraucht. 2 Laptop HD's, 3 Serial ATA's und noch eine ältere IDE. Also seit Hitachi diesen Betrieb übernommen hat, empfehle ich KEINE IBM/Hitachi Disks.

Ich persönlich werde für Zukünftige Rechner Samsung Disks einsetzen.

Just my 2 Cents

STiGMaTa

----------

## oscarwild

Ich habe auch den subjektiven Eindruck, dass Hitachi nicht mehr ganz das Wahre ist. Meine Notebook-HDD, ebenfalls eine Hitachi, hatte auch nach einem Jahr den Geist aufgegeben.

Was an der Abstimmung hier ungut ist: Das Ergebnis erweckt den Eindruck, das manche Marken öfter ausfallen als andere. Tatsächlich müsste man die Ausfälle aber mit der Verteilung der Marken korrelieren. Wenn in 80% aller Rechner Hitachi-Platten verbaut wären, würde ich mich z.B. nicht wundern, wenn 80% aller Stimmen auf Hitachi fielen. Trotzdem würde das in diesem Fall bedeuten, dass Hitachi genau so gut/schlecht wäre wie der Rest!

----------

## b3cks

Achja, noch zur Info.

In meinem alten PC laufen zwei Samsung-Platten. Die eine ist über 6 Jahre alt und funktioniert immer noch super im 24/7 Betrieb.

----------

## Gibheer

eine 6GB IBM-Platte nach 5 Jahren, eine 20GB IBM-Platte nach 3 Jahren komplett defekt

dann 3 neue Samsungplatten mit defekten Sektoren ==> unbrauchbar schon nach dem kauf

bei meinem Bruder arbeitet eine 80GB IBM-Platte mit defekten Sektoren (nach einem Jahr) und eine 200GB WD-Platte mit defekten Sektoren (nach nem halben Jahr)

bei mir eine 120GB IBM-Platte und eine 200GB IBM-Platte, beide keine defekte und beide aelter als ein Jahr

im Server eine 80GB IBM-PLatte, laeuft seit 2 Jahren

und das Highlight, eine 13,5GB IBM-Platte, laeuft seit 5 Jahren

----------

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

ich habe in einer sehr grossen Firma gearbeitet, die ca. 30-50.000 USB-HDD pro Monat verkauft. Ich habe im Service gearbeitet und kann zurecht sagen: Die Samsung Platten sind sehr gut. Mit Hitachi gab es schon mehr Probleme. 2," Zoll Platten sind um mind. 300% anfälliger.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

hier ist noch was zu beachten.

Wenn die Festplatten im Dauerbetrieb sind, also 1 Jahr durchlaufen.

Dann dürfen Handelsübliche Platten kapput gehen.

Denn die meisten handelüblichen Platten sind nicht für den Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt.

Dafür gibt es extra Server Platten.

Bei den Hersteller gibt es Datenblätter über die Platten da steht drin wie lange

die an einem Stück laufen dürfen und das die nach dieser Zeit einmal

herruntergefahren werden müssen.

Der Grund hierfür ist, dass der Lese/Schreibkopf einmal bis an das Ende

durchfahren soll.

Damit das Schmiermittel oder was immer da drin sitzt auch sich immer schön

überall verteilt.

Ich benutze nur IBM Platten mir ist noch keine Abgeraucht.

Allerdings habe die älteren schon hier und da mal einen defekten Cluster.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## SinoTech

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn die Festplatten im Dauerbetrieb sind, also 1 Jahr durchlaufen.
> 
> Dann dürfen Handelsübliche Platten kapput gehen.
> ...

 

Jep, bezieht sich auf IDE Platten und beträgt bei IBM glaube ich ca. 8 Stunden. Die hatten es vor einigen jahren sogar mal draufgeschrieben, aber da es sonst keiner Tat hat es die Verbraucher nur verunsichert, und seitdem lassen sie es. Also wer IDE Platten im 24/7-Betrieb hat sollte nicht meckern wenn sie mal abrauchen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## l3u

Also, ich hatt noch nie irgendein Problem mit irgendeiner Festplatte, seitdem ich überhaupt Computer benutze ... und meistens hab ich Western Digital. Ich schinde aber meine Festplatten auch nicht übermäßig ;-)

----------

## mondauge

Ich hatte leider mit Western Digital immer wieder Probleme. Die Dinger sind immer nach nem halben Jahr abgeraucht und die sind nicht im 24/7 Rhytmus gelaufen. Dafür war der Support ganz anständig. Die haben mit jede Platte ohne Meckerei ausgetauscht, wobei ich dann immer ne knappe Woche ohne Festplatte unterwegs war :/

Dagegen hab ich mit Seagate Platte noch nie Stress gehabt. Meine erste Seagate mit 6,5GB läuft nach vielen Jahren Einsatz sogar heute noch...

mondauge

----------

## oscarwild

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Wenn die Festplatten im Dauerbetrieb sind, also 1 Jahr durchlaufen.
> 
> Dann dürfen Handelsübliche Platten kapput gehen.
> 
> Denn die meisten handelüblichen Platten sind nicht für den Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt.
> ...

 

Hmm... das war mir nicht bewusst. Ich dachte, der Beschleunigungsvorgang sei der kritische Moment bei der Platte (ähnlich wie das Einschalten bei einer Glühbirne). Dazu muss ich aber sagen, meine bisherigen Platten liefen immer im Dauerbetrieb, ohne Ärger zu machen. Allerdings tausche ich die Platten ca. alle 2 Jahre (und verscheppere die alten zu horrenden Preisne bei ebay  :Laughing: ).

Wenn es um die Schmierung geht, wäre es dann evtl. eine Idee, die Platte - sagen wir mal - alle 8 Stunden per cronjob mittels hdparm -Y /dev/hdX kurz einschlafen zu lassen?

----------

